# Holidays abroad waste of money or essential getaway



## Khamelion (Feb 15, 2017)

As the subject says, are holidays abroad a big waste of money? To me they are, I cannot see the reason why people spend thousands on going away for 10 days or two weeks and come back with only a tan to show for the spend.

Now don't get me wrong, I see visiting friends and relatives as different, you're off somewhere with a purpose, but a holiday for holidays sake, for me it's a waste of money.

For the cost of a two week holiday, I could use the money on something that would last a lot longer, new golf clubs, club membership, something nice for the missus, home improvement the list goes on.


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As the subject says, are holidays abroad a big waste of money? To me they are, I cannot see the reason why people spend thousands on going away for 10 days or two weeks and come back with only a tan to show for the spend.

Now don't get me wrong, I see visiting friends and relatives as different, you're off somewhere with a purpose, but a holiday for holidays sake, for me it's a waste of money.

For the cost of a two week holiday, I could use the money on something that would last a lot longer, new golf clubs, club membership, something nice for the missus, home improvement the list goes on.
		
Click to expand...

For us it's an essential getaway from everyday life at home. A chance to see a bit of the world, experience new cultures etc etc.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 15, 2017)

Have been to the Italian lakes the last 2 years and absolutely loved it. Yes, they were fairly expensive holidays but we have some great memories and had a thoroughly enjoyable time. 

To me that makes it worth it. 

Lets not forget Oscar Wilde's 'price of everything, value of nothing' quote.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2017)

Essential, essential. I don't work for the love of it, it is to pay for holidays and other enjoyable things. 

I go to relax, get away from everyday life, see something new, broaden my mind, eat different foods. I have happy memories from nearly all the holidays I have been on and they keep me going through a cold and miserable winter. My screen saver is always a picture from my last holiday, they make me smile.

Maybe you need to have better holidays, ha ha.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 15, 2017)

I get the memories bit, had some great holidays when I was A LOT younger, before I met the missus and those memories were well worth the Club 18-30 price  and also the holiday in the states where a mate paid for the holiday as a thank you after he'd won a good amount on the lottery has some very good memories.


----------



## Coffey (Feb 15, 2017)

Love a good holiday. It is not all about the tan, it is about enjoying time together and exploring new places. Trying new food, seeing landscapes or attractions and just relaxing and not having to worry about work etc.

Yes its expensive but memories last a life time so create them when you can


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 15, 2017)

One of the main reasons I get up for work every morning. Need to have a holiday to look forward to.
Vegas and Tenerife booked for later this year.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 15, 2017)

Never used to like holidays where you just flop, but nowadays I need my 2 weeks in the sun on a lounger. The rest is much needed and a chance to get the hum drum world out of the system.
 "You're a long time dead" as my dad used to say...so why not have some r and r away from normality?


----------



## Dasit (Feb 15, 2017)

Love getting away for a few days several times a year.

Really good for the mind and body.


Expensive holidays are not worth it. I have been to the Caribbean, Fancy Asian places, but more than happy with a week in the Canary Islands, I prefer the getting away experience than the actual what happens on holiday.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2017)

What amazes me about some people's holidays is that they'll leave a very comfortable home and go to a half decent hotel with very average food. As one of my staff says, if it isn't at least as comfortable as my 4 bed/3 bathroom house with decent Sky and some good restaurants/bars close at hand I'm staying at home.

When we go away, its to somewhere very comfortable and with lots of stuff to do.

As to the OP, if its not as good as home its a waste of money.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 15, 2017)

Each to their own, due to my wifes disability we no longer go abroad, had  had some great holidays overseas and have had some great holidays in the UK.
The biggest bonus for going abroad is on the whole you can just about guarantee good weather.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 15, 2017)

Not sure why people think that going abroad on holiday is always expensive. I go to Greek Islands every year and can get 2 weeks B&B and a flight in a nice hotel for around Â£500 for me and HID, we would be pushed to get the same in UK.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2017)

Well ave not retired to stay at home, done cheap and expensive and loved most of them, would deffo not go back to Egypt and Turkey. Telling people to do one coz there in my face is not my idea of a relaxing holiday. But ave had some stonking holidays.
As with most, part of the journey is who is alongside you sharing those memories. Ave done five star and done caravans and trailer tents wi me kids. Brilliant. Holidays are essential to recharge the batteries. Leave this life full of memories and not dreams.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As the subject says, are holidays abroad a big waste of money? To me they are, I cannot see the reason why people spend thousands on going away for 10 days or two weeks and come back with only a tan to show for the spend.

Now don't get me wrong, I see visiting friends and relatives as different, you're off somewhere with a purpose, but a holiday for holidays sake, for me it's a waste of money.

For the cost of a two week holiday, I could use the money on something that would last a lot longer, new golf clubs, club membership, something nice for the missus, home improvement the list goes on.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely essential for the Mrs & I.  And a tan is the last thing on the list; if we get one, so be it but if we don't we don't.  We are usually off somewhere with a purpose, to see something that we want to see.  Yes, for what we spend we could do something else with the money, but you can't take it with you and the memories last a lifetime.  But I would agree that a holiday for holiday's sake can be a waste of money.



Hobbit said:



			What amazes me about some people's holidays is that they'll leave a very comfortable home and go to a half decent hotel with very average food. As one of my staff says, *if it isn't at least as comfortable as my 4 bed/3 bathroom house with decent Sky and some good restaurants/bars close at hand I'm staying at home*.

When we go away, its to somewhere very comfortable and with lots of stuff to do.*

As to the OP, if its not as good as home its a waste of money*.
		
Click to expand...

I'll disagree Brian; for the type of holidays we mainly do, as long as the room's clean & safe, the bed's comfortable & the shower works, that's good enough.  We'll be eating out & spending as much time out of the room taking in the sights as possible because that's where the fun is, so the criteria are fairly basic. 

If we were doing a "lazy" one I would agree with you, but they are rare these days.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll disagree Brian; for the type of holidays we mainly do, as long as the room's clean & safe, the bed's comfortable & the shower works, that's good enough.  We'll be eating out & spending as much time out of the room taking in the sights as possible because that's where the fun is, so the criteria are fairly basic. 

If we were doing a "lazy" one I would agree with you, but they are rare these days.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own. We've done a few very comfortable villas in recent years, with pubs and restaurants close at hand. We've found then relaxing beyond belief. Having your own pool, and sun loungers you don't have to fight a German for is immense. 

Equally, if we're doing a citybreak it has to be in the centre, which invariably means compromising on the relaxation.


----------



## Piece (Feb 15, 2017)

Having a relaxing escape fromthe banal day to day life is essential. You can mentally recharge and feel refreshed when you return.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't get this, "It must be as nice as your home, otherwise a waste of money", train of thought. Sorry Hobbit, it seems I'm always disagreeing with you but its certainly not intentional.

How can anywhere be as nice and comfortable as your home. As long as the Hotel or apartment is clean, has a decent bed and a nice view and serves good food.......

Its enjoying the different cultures and taking in the atmosphere - coffee bars - trips out (can be expensive) and just relaxing as you always do when on holiday, anywhere.

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy holidaying in this country as well,love it. But, it can be really expensive here. Last year we went on a 4 day golfing holiday with my mate and the wives. At Sprowston Manor in Norfolk - 4 nights dinner bed and breakfast, 3 rounds of golf costing over Â£900 per couple!

As has been said , you can get 10 nights in the sun for as little as Â£500!


----------



## ADB (Feb 15, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As the subject says, are holidays abroad a big waste of money? To me they are, I cannot see the reason why people spend thousands on going away for 10 days or two weeks and come back with only a tan to show for the spend.

Now don't get me wrong, I see visiting friends and relatives as different, you're off somewhere with a purpose, but a holiday for holidays sake, for me it's a waste of money.

For the cost of a two week holiday, I could use the money on something that would last a lot longer, new golf clubs, club membership, something nice for the missus, home improvement the list goes on.
		
Click to expand...

I live for holidays, especially as the children grow up. In  a way, the money is insignificant as there are a million other more practical things I could spend it on, but seeing other parts of the world, having a bit of sun on your back and tasting different food is (to me) what life is about....otherwise its work, home, work, home (repeat for next 30 years)


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2017)

Golfmmad said:



			I don't get this, "It must be as nice as your home, otherwise a waste of money", train of thought. Sorry Hobbit, it seems I'm always disagreeing with you but its certainly not intentional.

How can anywhere be as nice and comfortable as your home. As long as the Hotel or apartment is clean, has a decent bed and a nice view and serves good food.......

Its enjoying the different cultures and taking in the atmosphere - coffee bars - trips out (can be expensive) and just relaxing as you always do when on holiday, anywhere.

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy holidaying in this country as well,love it. But, it can be really expensive here. Last year we went on a 4 day golfing holiday with my mate and the wives. At Sprowston Manor in Norfolk - 4 nights dinner bed and breakfast, 3 rounds of golf costing over Â£900 per couple!

As has been said , you can get 10 nights in the sun for as little as Â£500!  

Click to expand...

I don't mind you disagreeing with me. Your mindset is the same as mine was till I took on board the "it needs to be as nice as home." And you're right, it is about being comfortable. spending more doesn't always equate to comfort. However, since we started booking the 5* hotels with spas etc, wow!

And as for some of the top villas; again, its not hard to spend a little bit more and get something vastly superior.

I wouldn't go back to booking Thomas Cook/Thompson, overinflated, 3* (really a 2*) holiday.


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2017)

Bri, I'm in a similar chain of thought but I'd stop short of saying if the bed isn't as comfy as my own it's not worth it as nothing tends to be as comfy as your own bed.

Holidays cost what they cost, I wouldn't go anywhere on the cheap and by that I mean I wouldn't stay in a Â£40 a night hovel if a decent hotel is Â£100 a night just to save some money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2017)

HID and I don't enjoy the process of travelling abroad and so would rather stay in the UK. Enough places we've never been to keep us interested but I do see the appeal of widening horizons providing it's not a case of going thousands of miles to simply sit on a sun lounger. I don't see the point (and value for money) in that


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2017)

First long haul we ever went on was to the Dominican Republic. We were talking to an elderly couple, he worked for BA for years and when he retired got free flights every year. His philosophy was long haul whilst he can, traveling home to a cold country took it out of him and his Missis. Travelling to his holiday destination was just as tiring but they spent two days on a sun lounger " recovering". When they can no longer go long haul, it's the med. Then after that. This country.
That kind of logic works for me.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 15, 2017)

As Hobbit wrote, if it's not as good as or better than home then it would be a waste of money.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 15, 2017)

Not sure I agree that it has to be better than home, it's horses for courses. For years while the boys were younger we've rented mobile homes on holiday parks around the Med. Now those most definitely aren't better than home, but for us, we were somewhere warm, able to relax, and swim in the Med every day. For the boys, they had sports facilities and loads of other kids around.

Nowadays we're looking for more luxury, but having guaranteed 30 degree heat, plus either a WARM sea in walking distance or a pool massively outweighs having my own bed or my own kitchen.

And as to spending the money on something that would last longer, nah, definitely not. We tried that one year, thought we would save the money, maybe get some stuff done round the house, we got 2 days in to our 2 weeks off work and were down to the travel agent to book a last minute deal! R&R is important!


----------



## ADB (Feb 15, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As Hobbit wrote, if it's not as good as or better than home then it would be a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think that completely misses the point of a holiday. I go on holiday to experience different parts of the world and the local culture - not if it has a comfy bed or proper tea bags...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 16, 2017)

Whether we go on holiday to expierience new cultures, see sights or lay on a sun bed, the old adage of  a "change is as good as a rest" applies. What does it matter how or what you spend you money/time off on, as long as you feel the benefit why should it matter to anyone else?


----------



## Tongo (Feb 16, 2017)

Its not about being better than home, its about being different from home. Getting away from the humdrum nature of every day life etc. We deliberately didnt take anything internet related (save for our phones and they are archaic) away last year and it was nice to escape from being badgered all the time, to enjoy more simpler things. Plenty of time to rest, spend loads of time in the warmth and sunshine, good exercise, decent food etc etc. 

What a miserable experience sat in one's lounge with Sky Sports and the same old, same old nature of one's ordinary life. 

Price of everything, value of nothing.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 16, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As Hobbit wrote, if it's not as good as or better than home then it would be a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.  Travel broadens the mind. Perhaps you should do more of it rather than less?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2017)

Two weeks in the sun, fishing (and eating) in France.
Quality time together (just me and the fish).
What could be nicer????
Beats work any day.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As Hobbit wrote, if it's not as good as or better than home then it would be a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...




Snelly said:



			Hmmmm.  Travel broadens the mind. Perhaps you should do more of it rather than less?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Work and having a Villa abroad sees me out of the UK about 4 or 5 months of the year. And we always look for where the locals eat and drink. What's wrong with wanting to be comfortable when I'm doing it?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 16, 2017)

Abroad waste, UK essential.

Too much to see on our own shores.

I see no appeal in being stuck in a high rise with plastic "local" food for two weeks.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 16, 2017)

I understand what Khamelion is saying, we spent the last 6/7 years visiting family in England, so my 2 week summer break was always at home in Newcastle visiting, and whilst that was good to see people etc I have not felt like I have had a proper holiday in all that time.  Whilst at home, I spend so much time catching up with friends and family I dont get to enjoy my break, the kids do, but then they also have a few weeks away with the wife and granny throughout the summer as well.
This year we are for Fuerteventura, having not been there, I cant wait, my Mam and sister and families are also going, so we can spend good family time catching up, but I can also relax, I can think of 100 things I could do with the money its costing, but hopefully its worth it.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 16, 2017)

For me any holiday is essential. 

Going to Chester this weekend with just the Mrs - love the kids but we need that time together, just booked our summer camping trip for all us - that's memories and exploring Devon where we haven't been before so again memories that last a lifetime being made. Last year we went to Zante. Lovely place and total family time, memories again that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 16, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Totally agree. Work and having a Villa abroad sees me out of the UK about 4 or 5 months of the year. And we always look for where the locals eat and drink. What's wrong with wanting to be comfortable when I'm doing it?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing.  That is up to you.  But that is entirely different to saying spending money on overseas travel is a waste of money. 

That said, whilst I would always prefer to stay in a very nice hotel rather than something less comfortable, I still would not agree that staying somewhere overseas has to outstrip the comforts of home.  I have had some amazing times in some wonderful places and the lack of a big comfy bed did not detract from the experience.  

Sleeping with my family in an Alpine cabin with no utilities or mattresses for a couple of nights, miles away from habitation and safety was pretty awesome.  The fresh air, the views, shooting stars, marmots, hikes and the self-sufficiency being a wonderful experience for all. 

Ditto sleeping in a big hammock with Mrs S on a remote Caribbean beach inside a mozzie net was pretty cool. 

Neither as comfy as home, both fantastic experiences and things we'd love to do again. 


Each to their own of course, depends what you enjoy and what you want to get out of a trip away.

In any event, a person who thinks new experiences in previously unseen places are a waste of time, effort and money is the poorer for it.  We are only here once - there is so much to see and do and a significant amount of what is on offer exceeds the joys of staying at home.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Not sure why people think that going abroad on holiday is always expensive. I go to Greek Islands every year and can get 2 weeks B&B and a flight in a nice hotel for around Â£500 for me and HID, *we would be pushed to get the same in UK.*

Click to expand...

Pushed???????? Not a cat in hell's chance!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Abroad waste, UK essential.

Too much to see on our own shores.

I see no appeal in being stuck in a high rise with plastic "local" food for two weeks.
		
Click to expand...

You're doing it wrong!


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			You're doing it wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely going to the wrong places. It's so easy to avoid the high rise, huge hotels and also so easy to avoid all day breakfasts or whatever plastic food is.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2017)

We went to Nashville last year. Well, Brenham, oldest country fair in Texas, Little Rock, Texarkarna, Memphis and Nashville. My head it still running the images, sights and sounds and hopefully will forever. Cost a bomb, but we used some money my wife was left to her by her mum. She didn't know what to do with it so I suggested she use it to get memories which would then remind her of her mum. 
PS Thanks MIL


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes definitely going to the wrong places. It's so easy to avoid the high rise, huge hotels and also so easy to avoid all day breakfasts or whatever plastic food is.
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed!

We're off to Portugal early March for 5 nights. Nice hotel in Silves we've been going to for years. We know where the locals eat and it's opposite the hotel, well almost. Â£280 for two B+B, including car hire. You tell me where in Britain you can get this.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd rather a week in the sun than get ripped off at centre parks.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2017)

Definitely not a waste of money. It is a getaway from the day-to-day grind. I go away for the weather, 2 weeks of guaranteed golf in the sun, and for the love of travel. I like to explore new places, cultures, try new food, and experience different lifestyles. There are so many fascinating places around the world, I don't know why you wouldn't want to explore them and experience new things. I've been to some amazing places already but there are so many more I want to visit. I've never been to America, I'd love to see the Great Pyramids, I want to see the Northern Lights, I'd love to see Christ The Redeemer in person, the list goes on.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 16, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Yes indeed!

We're off to Portugal early March for 5 nights. Nice hotel in Silves we've been going to for years. We know where the locals eat and it's opposite the hotel, well almost. Â£280 for two B+B, including car hire. You tell me where in Britain you can get this.
		
Click to expand...

Sun holiday for Â£9.50....


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 16, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Sun holiday for Â£9.50....
		
Click to expand...

That newspaper and holiday's for that amount sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As Hobbit wrote, if it's not as good as or better than home then it would be a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

Nashville & Memphis last year, neither hotel anywhere near as good as home.

National Civil Rights Museum.
Graceland.
Gibson Guitar Factory.
Stax Soul Museum.
Sun Studios.
Country Music Hall of Fame.
Museum of Rock & Soul.
Musicians Hall of Fame.
The Grand Ole Opry (backstage & show).
The Ryman Auditorium (backstage & show).
Johnny Cash Museum.
RCA Studio B.
Various local restaurants.
More blues bars & honky tonks than I can name.

Someone please explain to me why I need to have an empty 5 star room waiting for me whilst I'm enjoying all this?  Surely that's a bigger waste of money; I don't live in it, I don't eat it it, I crash in it at the end of the night, get up, shower & start again.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been around the world a number of times for work, seen lots of amazing and awful places. As a result I have zero interest in flying to a different country in pursuit of relaxation. If Hell exists, it's an airport


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Abroad waste, UK essential.
Too much to see on our own shores.
I see no appeal in being stuck in a high rise with plastic "local" food for two weeks.
		
Click to expand...

As others have said, you're doing it wrong or still watching 70's repeats of "Wish you were here" with Judith Chalmers. 
Wife and I went to Kos a few years ago. 
Rented a car and explored the island, absolutely beautiful secluded bays and restaurants. Sure, we weren't the first tourists to ever visit them, but certainly not plastic food.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 16, 2017)

An absence of other British tourists is what I look for


----------



## rosswilliams (Feb 16, 2017)

All about preference, so it becomes an impossible question to answer. Having moved away from the UK 5 years ago, I end up holidaying in the UK an awful lot just to see family but given the choice I wouldn't go back. 

There are obviously beautiful parts of the UK, but I would prefer to go abroad and see new things given the opportunity.


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2017)

davidy233 said:



			An absence of other British tourists is what I look for
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more.

We went to Treviso just 20 miles north of Venice over new year and it was fantastic, very little brit tourists, some fantastic food and great little bars. Venice itself was good to see but that box has been ticked and would happily say i'll not be back.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2017)

Holidays abroad? Never again for me!
Three times we've been, third time I've had tummy trouble.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 16, 2017)

Val said:



			Couldnt agree more.

We went to Treviso just 20 miles north of Venice over new year and it was fantastic, very little brit tourists, some fantastic food and great little bars. Venice itself was good to see but that box has been ticked and would happily say i'll not be back.
		
Click to expand...

Went to Florida and toured places we hadn't been before in January and once we were off the plane I doubt we encountered more than half a dozen Brits in a fortnight.

Went to quirky places off the beaten track but even the couple of days the missus wanted to spend in Orlando to see the Harry Potter stuff were mercifully bereft of UK people - we played three rounds of golf but deliberately went to out of the way country clubs rather than well known tourist trap courses - the trip was fascinating and gave us insights to that part of the world that we'd never got on previous trips when we've done the more obvious tourist attractions.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Holidays abroad? Never again for me!
Three times we've been, third time I've had tummy trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Understandable but doubt you'd get food poisoning in USA, Canada, Australia, France, Germany, Scandinavia etc any more than you'd get it here so maybe choice of destination is key, eat cooked food and avoid prawn cocktails? 
When younger I did get bad guts in Morocco and in Greece but as you get older you get wiser and know what to avoid eating better.
I like ski holidays and you need to go abroad for them, very intense week physically, feels like a good break in the mountain air. Haven't done a sun holiday abroad since 2003 but want to rent a villa/cottage with pool in rural inland France with family this year.
Travelled a lot as a young backpacker but that wanderlust has really gone now with middle age, happy enough in UK generally for summer breaks but have to consider kids now. Airports are hell though. Have become more averse to heat with age too, happy with a nice 21 degrees for golf etc.


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2017)

davidy233 said:



			Went to Florida and toured places we hadn't been before in January and once we were off the plane I doubt we encountered more than half a dozen Brits in a fortnight.

Went to quirky places off the beaten track but even the couple of days the missus wanted to spend in Orlando to see the Harry Potter stuff were mercifully bereft of UK people - we played three rounds of golf but deliberately went to out of the way country clubs rather than well known tourist trap courses - the trip was fascinating and gave us insights to that part of the world that we'd never got on previous trips when we've done the more obvious tourist attractions.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great, but is Florida not just all about Disney? :rofl: 

Always laugh at that comment.


----------



## Lambchops (Feb 16, 2017)

Love a holiday - whats not to like spending time away from everyday life spending time with the wife and kids or mates


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 16, 2017)

Love a holiday too, rarely go seeking just sun, to visit different places and meet different people is a joy,so far from a waste of money for me.

I vividly remember our Safari in Kenya and a week in Zanzibar, the safari was without doubt the best holiday I've had, to see elephants close up in the wild was magical, the experience and memories are what make holidays great.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Holidays abroad? Never again for me!
Three times we've been, third time I've had tummy trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Same thing happened to me in Manchester


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nashville & Memphis last year, neither hotel anywhere near as good as home.

National Civil Rights Museum.
Graceland.
Gibson Guitar Factory.
Stax Soul Museum.
Sun Studios.
Country Music Hall of Fame.
Museum of Rock & Soul.
Musicians Hall of Fame.
The Grand Ole Opry (backstage & show).
The Ryman Auditorium (backstage & show).
Johnny Cash Museum.
RCA Studio B.
Various local restaurants.
More blues bars & honky tonks than I can name.

Someone please explain to me why I need to have an empty 5 star room waiting for me whilst I'm enjoying all this?  Surely that's a bigger waste of money; I don't live in it, I don't eat it it, I crash in it at the end of the night, get up, shower & start again.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need anything to satisfy you. For me, without a comfortable room it would be waste of time and money. Sadly, I'm not fit enough to survive without the comfort.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2017)

Love my foreign holidays, exploring different cultures, cuisines and local beverages . 

In fact enjoyed our New Zealand trip so much ended up living there for 6 years . Normally explore France / Italy in the Summer but this year will be doing Cornwall or Scotland depending on weather but will not be stimping on accommodation because as like Hobbit we enjoy our comfort.


----------



## stokie_93 (Feb 16, 2017)

Definitely worth every penny.

Not sure on the 'only coming back with a tan' part of your post too.

We went away to Budapest in October and loved every moment of it despite it being freezing. Worth every penny!


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 16, 2017)

Went to Brugge recently for a long weekend stayed in a 5 star hotel ( I like my comfort too) cost probably the equivalent of a new set of clubs , I got far more enjoyment from that break than I ever would with a new set of clubs.


----------



## Yer Maw (Feb 16, 2017)

We do all sorts of holidays from music festivals, city breaks, to the Alps to beach/ pool holidays and all have their place.  But every now and again I need a good relaxing pure sunshine holiday because of the Scottish weather. Every time I get away but the pool, beer in hands, kids in the water and chiiiiiil, with the scorching sun on my pasty Scottish face. And I say hello sunshine, I've missed you so let's get it on lol. Not for the tan but the Scottish summers can grind you down at times.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 16, 2017)

K



Crazyface said:



			You're doing it wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Never done it, never going to.

UK holidays until the boy is old enough for me to consider alternatives. Hopefully we can afford something good then.

For the moment it's holidays in the U.K. at my parents house in Whitby.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2017)

Blimey, this thread is a real eye opener. The world is a huge and interesting place, some of you lot really need to take off your Union Jack blinkers and get out there and explore!


----------



## gmhubble (Feb 16, 2017)

Have been blessed this year

Skiing for New Year (which I can't do in Surrey)

In Dorset now and loving it for half term

In Cyprus for Easter for some golf, family time and sunshine

In Turkey for August for some r&r

UK break again somewhere for October Half Term

Hopefully skiing again for xmas

In between that its 80hr weeks each and every week with APJ calls at 6am and USA calls at 10pm

i like U.K. But I have to get away every year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Blimey, this thread is a real eye opener. The world is a huge and interesting place, some of you lot really need to take off your Union Jack blinkers and get out there and explore!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with UK blinkers but neither HID or I are great travellers and so for our own comfort and peace of mind would rather not go abroad that often. More than enough in the UK to keep us amused


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2017)

I think laying on a sunbed in Benidorm isnt a great holiday but driving the Canadian Rockies, seeing the White House, the Acropolis, Rome or Venice etc etc is just a wonderful way to holiday!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 16, 2017)

My idea of holiday hell would be 14 nights on a Spanish beach holiday. Drink / English brekky / lounge around / kip / drink.....repeat to fade. Done it years ago, but wouldnt thank you for it now.

Ive been known to go away on footy trips / golf trips / holidays / long weekends 8-9 times a year, and probably do a minimum of 6 a year. I couldnt afford to stay in luxury accomodation each time and do all of them so 7-8 trips in mixed standards rather than 3 in luxury, but each to their own.

In the last few years a New year week in Fort William, 2 weeks in Normandy, NY in Whitby and trips to Prague, Budapest etc has seen some of our best holidays. I do hate the 8 hours it normally takes to get from home to European hotel, especially when you can be in Northumberland/Cornwall/Scotland in 3-6 hours.

I've always loved travelling, had as good a time in the Uk as abroad. I wouldnt pick a holiday just for the weather, but more for the sights, museums, cultural and sporting experiences, rather than if its 30 degrees, and not 18 degrees on average.

That said one of our best holidays was driving between and staying in Seville, Cordoba, Granada for the culture then 5 nights "relaxing" in Torremolinos.

Would love to do Verona/Padua/Bologna then 4-5 days on an Italian lake, whilst banning Japanese tourists from European capitals would please me immensely.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 17, 2017)

Private villa in Portugal booked for the family in August, 4 days in Dubai for me and the wife in Nov for our ten year anniversary. I can't ruddy wait! And I spend more time in airports and on planes than most!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 17, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nashville & Memphis last year, neither hotel anywhere near as good as home.

National Civil Rights Museum.
Graceland.
Gibson Guitar Factory.
Stax Soul Museum.
Sun Studios.
Country Music Hall of Fame.
Museum of Rock & Soul.
Musicians Hall of Fame.
The Grand Ole Opry (backstage & show).
The Ryman Auditorium (backstage & show).
Johnny Cash Museum.
RCA Studio B.
Various local restaurants.
More blues bars & honky tonks than I can name.

Someone please explain to me why I need to have an empty 5 star room waiting for me whilst I'm enjoying all this?  Surely that's a bigger waste of money; I don't live in it, I don't eat it it, I crash in it at the end of the night, get up, shower & start again.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, you put it about! Did you stay in town? We stayed in a condo in East Nashville. It was so cool walking home and hearing the crickets and the trains. We didn't stay late in town as there had been two shootings that week and didn't want to tempt fate.


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Would love to do Verona/Padua/Bologna then 4-5 days on an Italian lake, whilst banning Japanese tourists from European capitals would please me immensely.
		
Click to expand...

Im for some of this, however this year will probably settle for 3 nights between Bergamo and Lake Garda as a taster.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			My idea of holiday hell would be 14 nights on a Spanish beach holiday. Drink / English brekky / lounge around / kip / drink.....repeat to fade. Done it years ago, but wouldnt thank you for it now.

Ive been known to go away on footy trips / golf trips / holidays / long weekends 8-9 times a year, and probably do a minimum of 6 a year. I couldnt afford to stay in luxury accomodation each time and do all of them so 7-8 trips in mixed standards rather than 3 in luxury, but each to their own.

In the last few years a New year week in Fort William, 2 weeks in Normandy, NY in Whitby and trips to Prague, Budapest etc has seen some of our best holidays. I do hate the 8 hours it normally takes to get from home to European hotel, especially when you can be in Northumberland/Cornwall/Scotland in 3-6 hours.

I've always loved travelling, had as good a time in the Uk as abroad. I wouldnt pick a holiday just for the weather, but more for the sights, museums, cultural and sporting experiences, rather than if its 30 degrees, and not 18 degrees on average.

That said one of our best holidays was driving between and staying in Seville, Cordoba, Granada for the culture then 5 nights "relaxing" in Torremolinos.

Would love to do Verona/Padua/Bologna then 4-5 days on an Italian lake, whilst banning Japanese tourists from European capitals would please me immensely.
		
Click to expand...

The italian lakes are stunning. We've visited Lake Garda and Lake Como the last 2 summers and are booked to go to Lake Maggiore this summer. Verona is also a cracking place to visit.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Wow, you put it about! Did you stay in town? We stayed in a condo in East Nashville. It was so cool walking home and hearing the crickets and the trains. We didn't stay late in town as there had been two shootings that week and didn't want to tempt fate.
		
Click to expand...

We work on the basis that there are more places in the world that we want to see, therefore we will probably only go anywhere once so we plan to see it all first time or we won't see it at all.  That said, I might well look at doing this one again, it was utterly fantastic! :thup:  

Stayed in the Hilton Doubletree in Nashville, about halfway between the Musicians Hall of Fame and the Ryman Auditorium and the Comfort Inn in Memphis, overlooking the Mississippi & the park at the top of town.  Both perfectly serviceable, biggest problem was that at the end of the day, both involved a walk uphill.  Actually, I'll correct that; Nashville is now the batchelorette party capital of the USA, the biggest problem was staying there at a weekend!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Im for some of this, however this year will probably settle for 3 nights between Bergamo and Lake Garda as a taster.
		
Click to expand...

We did consider doing a 14 nights there by driving it, with a 1 night stay in France on the way there and back (16 nights in total). 

We did Normandy as a taster, for long drives, so wont rule it out.

Whose car we going in? I'm sure there is a short cut by Crans-sur-siere golf club.......



Tongo said:



			The italian lakes are stunning. We've visited Lake Garda and Lake Como the last 2 summers and are booked to go to Lake Maggiore this summer. Verona is also a cracking place to visit.
		
Click to expand...

We are looking for a short 4 night break in Verona for this year, but the Easyjet/Ryanair flights mainly go to other cities about 2 hours away such as Venice/Milan/bergamo etc, although we have no problem jumping on a train.


----------



## ADB (Feb 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We did consider doing a 14 nights there by driving it, with a 1 night stay in France on the way there and back (16 nights in total). 

We did Normandy as a taster, for long drives, so wont rule it out.

Whose car we going in? I'm sure there is a short cut by Crans-sur-siere golf club.......



We are looking for a *short 4 night break in Verona* for this year, but the Easyjet/Ryanair flights mainly go to other cities about 2 hours away such as Venice/Milan/bergamo etc, although we have no problem jumping on a train.
		
Click to expand...

We went for two nights last September - lovely place - really enjoyed it! Staying in a great apartment only a few minutes from the main centre which was really convenient. Perfect for enjoying some great food, wine and Aperol spritz.....


----------



## Tongo (Feb 17, 2017)

ADB said:



			We went for two nights last September - lovely place - really enjoyed it! Staying in a great apartment only a few minutes from the main centre which was really convenient. Perfect for enjoying some great food, wine and *Aperol spritz*.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes! 

Have some very good memories of sitting by Lake Como last summer in the warm twilight with an Aperol Spritz and some soothing tango music resonating from the bar in the background.


----------



## ADB (Feb 17, 2017)

Tongo said:



			Oh yes! 

Have some very good memories of sitting by Lake Como last summer in the warm twilight with an Aperol Spritz and some soothing tango music resonating from the bar in the background.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but does that beat a nice cup of tea in your favourite chair at home


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2017)

Tongo said:



			Oh yes! 

Have some very good memories of sitting by Lake Como last summer in the warm twilight with an Aperol Spritz and some soothing tango music resonating from the bar in the background.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you stay in Lake Como?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2017)

Did the lakes last year and Bellagio is just magical. Friends were in Venice last weekend and the train fare from Milan to there was 6.50 Euros !!!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Where did you stay in Lake Como?
		
Click to expand...

Menaggio. Was a nice base. Our favourite places were Lugano (on the lake about an hour bus ride from Menaggio) Varenna and Villa del Balbianello.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 17, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Did the lakes last year and Bellagio is just magical. Friends were in Venice last weekend and the train fare from Milan to there was 6.50 Euros !!!
		
Click to expand...

We loved Varenna more. Gorgeous place and so tranquil.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2017)

ADB said:



			Yes, but does that beat a nice cup of tea in your favourite chair at home  

Click to expand...


One of the best bits of any holiday is the first cuppa on getting home...


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Did the lakes last year and Bellagio is just magical. Friends were in Venice last weekend and the train fare from Milan to there was 6.50 Euros !!!
		
Click to expand...

Venice was nice to see but I wouldn't rush back. 

I'm into quieter Italian towns having been to Treviso and really enjoying it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2017)

I'd definitely say at least one holiday abroad each year is essential. 

What I don't get is caravan holidays in places like Skegness. 
After you've spent the day doing god knows what & surrounded by scrubbers & chavs,you all go back to the luxury of the caravan.
Sod that.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Feb 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We did consider doing a 14 nights there by driving it, with a 1 night stay in France on the way there and back (16 nights in total). 

We did Normandy as a taster, for long drives, so wont rule it out.

Whose car we going in? I'm sure there is a short cut by Crans-sur-siere golf club.......



We are looking for a short 4 night break in Verona for this year, but the Easyjet/Ryanair flights mainly go to other cities about 2 hours away such as Venice/Milan/bergamo etc, although we have no problem jumping on a train.
		
Click to expand...

Gelateria Ponte Pietra, Verona, for the best Gelato, seriously.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2017)

We were in Rome when the Pope had just died, we saw him laying in state and left on the day of the funeral having rented an apartment very close to the Vatican wall  - you cant do that in Llandudno !


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 17, 2017)

chrisd said:



			We were in Rome when the Pope had just died, we saw him laying in state and left on the day of the funeral having rented an apartment very close to the Vatican wall  - you cant do that in Llandudno !
		
Click to expand...

You can see dead people in Llandudno, they're normally on the Prom feeding the seagulls &#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You can see dead people in Llandudno, they're normally on the Prom feeding the seagulls &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I dont doubt you Paul,  not many Pope's though........... and i got photos!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You can see dead people in Llandudno, they're normally on the Prom feeding the seagulls &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

:roflMSL, thanks mate, I needed that!! :thup:


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 17, 2017)

chrisd said:



			We were in Rome when the Pope had just died, we saw him laying in state and left on the day of the funeral having rented an apartment very close to the Vatican wall  - you cant do that in Llandudno !
		
Click to expand...

A View of Rome by any chance?


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I dont doubt you Paul,  not many Pope's though........... and i got photos!
		
Click to expand...


Photo of a dead Pope... That'll be hard to top as a holiday happysnap...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Photo of a dead Pope... That'll be hard to top as a holiday happysnap...
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit to doing an awful deed

My BIL is a funeral director and i photoshop'd his company phone number on the sole of the Pope's shoes and his company name round his mitre - sorry to offend anyone!


----------



## martinrossow (Mar 19, 2019)

Well said..i think holiday we spend good places and waste our money in good places..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2019)

I booked a direct return flight to California yesterday for this October half term and the price per person (although before tax) was Â£128 each.  And even after tax and cashing in a few Avios points it cost me just over Â£900 for 3 of us.  Which I know is a lot of money, but also it is great value to get tot he other side of the US I thought.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I have to admit to doing an awful deed

My BIL is a funeral director and i photoshop'd his company phone number on the sole of the Pope's shoes and his company name round his mitre - sorry to offend anyone!
		
Click to expand...


You'll wind up getting a visit from the Spanish Inquisition.    And nobody will have been expecting that.


----------



## oxymoron (Mar 19, 2019)

Tongo said:



			The italian lakes are stunning. We've visited Lake Garda and Lake Como the last 2 summers and are booked to go to Lake Maggiore this summer. Verona is also a cracking place to visit.
		
Click to expand...

We did Lake Maggiore last year , lovely place ,stayed in Stresa some lovely bars and cafe's would deffo go back


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 19, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			As Hobbit wrote, if it's not as good as or better than home then it would be a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

We live in Britain (just to cover everyone, bar one, on here) so where (holiday destination) would be worse?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You can see dead people in Llandudno, they're normally on the Prom feeding the seagulls &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

And I can imagine you can see them laying in a state there as well, as you can in all British and Majorcan holiday towns, no doubt.ðŸ˜€


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 19, 2019)

lol...on a 2 yr old thread resurrected


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 19, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			We live in Britain (just to cover everyone, bar one, on here) so where (holiday destination) would be *better*?
		
Click to expand...


FixedðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Scozzy (Mar 19, 2019)

Been self employed forever, work hard and simply accept that holidays cost money and in my situ lost income to boot.We go at least once a year somewhere and apart from the fun,see it as essential part of our two sons "life" education. I could stay at home and save a few quid or I could stand in the bowels of the Colosseum with my family in awe,no contest!! Just hope that the pizza and coffee is decent,roll on July!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2019)

Scozzy said:



			Been self employed forever, work hard and simply accept that holidays cost money and in my situ lost income to boot.We go at least once a year somewhere and apart from the fun,see it as essential part of our two sons "life" education. I could stay at home and save a few quid or I could stand in the bowels of the Colosseum with my family in awe,no contest!! Just hope that the pizza and coffee is decent,roll on July!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have always felt for self employed people with the no sick leave or the holiday cover .. must be hard to accept that to take a holiday costs a lot more than your contracted worker


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 19, 2019)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Not sure I agree that it has to be better than home, it's horses for courses. For years while the boys were younger we've rented mobile homes on holiday parks around the Med. Now those most definitely aren't better than home, but for us, we were somewhere warm, able to relax, and swim in the Med every day. For the boys, they had sports facilities and loads of other kids around.
		
Click to expand...

Any recommendations or suggestions on where to go? That sounds like exactly the sort of holiday my kids would love.


----------



## Scozzy (Mar 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I have always felt for self employed people with the no sick leave or the holiday cover .. must be hard to accept that to take a holiday costs a lot more than your contracted worker
		
Click to expand...

It is what it is,I've travelled all my life and it's no more than simple budgeting for what we find worthwhile.I work for myself by myself so I plan, budget and then we go,my days as an employer are over so no hassles with thatðŸ˜Ž


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2019)

Scozzy said:



			It is what it is,I've travelled all my life and it's no more than simple budgeting for what we find worthwhile.I work for myself by myself so I plan, budget and then we go,my days as an employer are over so no hassles with thatðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Ah thatâ€™s fair enough. Admire you for it. I personally couldnâ€™t do it but do respect people who can ðŸ‘Œ

I am in a lucky position though so I canâ€™t complain in the slightest


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I have always felt for self employed people with the no sick leave or the holiday cover .. must be hard to accept that to take a holiday costs a lot more than your contracted worker
		
Click to expand...

My wife is a contractor. She takes into account that holiday time is unpaid when she works out her day rate for any job. She actually takes home more each year as having to weigh up the fact that a day off is unpaid means that she takes less of those odd days of that she really does not have to and as I am salaried I take the time off for things like getting the boiler serviced etc. Normally try and time a holiday for the end of one of her contracts so as she can really relax as she has no current job to worry about (assuming that she has the next contract already lined up, otherwise that stresses her out)


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 19, 2019)

Scozzy said:



			Been self employed forever, work hard and simply accept that holidays cost money and in my situ lost income to boot.We go at least once a year somewhere and apart from the fun,see it as essential part of our two sons "life" education. I could stay at home and save a few quid or I could stand in the bowels of the Colosseum with my family in awe,no contest!! Just hope that the pizza and coffee is decent,roll on July!!!
		
Click to expand...

Do I understand you have not yet been to the Colosseum? If not , I envy you. 
It is awesome and I only managed the outside.!
Of all places I have visited, Rome is the best and where I want to return.
Good as the Colloseum is, try to also visit the Pantheon. Unbelievable, - when you walk thru those doors, the original bronze doors where Emporers' hands have lain, And the dome-what a creation, and  made of concrete!. All those years ago.
When I visited I saw a lad stood inside , looking transfixed in awe. He looked just like that keyboard operator from Close Encounters.
That Rome is a city and a half. Enjoy it.


----------



## Scozzy (Mar 19, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Do I understand you have not yet been to the Colosseum? If not , I envy you.
It is awesome and I only managed the outside.!
Of all places I have visited, Rome is the best and where I want to return.
Good as the Colloseum is, try to also visit the Pantheon. Unbelievable, - when you walk thru those doors, the original bronze doors where Emporers' hands have lain, And the dome-what a creation, and  made of concrete!. All those years ago.
When I visited I saw a lad stood inside , looking transfixed in awe. He looked just like that keyboard operator from Close Encounters.
That Rome is a city and a half. Enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's right it will be our first visit to Rome and we are going full bhuna doing full tour of Colusseum and will definitely do the pantheon! My eldest(12) is a complete nut for anything Rome, gladiators etc you name it so we are all v excited! Cheers, will no doubt be one to remember!


----------



## Sanny_gutierrez (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi, Holidays abroad waste of money because for me as earning just enough salary i prefer to save my money for important matter or for emergency.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2019)

Scozzy said:



			Yes that's right it will be our first visit to Rome and we are going full bhuna doing full tour of Colusseum and will definitely do the pantheon! My eldest(12) is a complete nut for anything Rome, gladiators etc you name it so we are all v excited! Cheers, will no doubt be one to remember!
		
Click to expand...

All of Rome is stunning but the Coloseum is something else. One word of warning, the friendly gladiators outside are not really very friendly at all. Get them in a photo and they will be after you for some Euro's. Also, don't be afraid to go on a tour, whether to the Coloseum or The Vatican. There is so much history in those places that you will miss chunks if someone does not point things out to you.

You will love it I'm sure, and as a bonus Italian ice cream is the best in the world


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2019)

Scozzy said:



			Yes that's right it will be our first visit to Rome and we are going full bhuna doing full tour of Colusseum and will definitely do the pantheon! My eldest(12) is a complete nut for anything Rome, gladiators etc you name it so we are all v excited! Cheers, will no doubt be one to remember!
		
Click to expand...

For the benefit of your health, when in Rome you will see things on the road that look like zebra crossings.  Please be aware that they are for decoration only and that Italian drivers do not have a clue what they mean.  If you wish to survive don't trust them. 

That aside, as others have said it is a fantastic city, enjoy.  Best eating time we were given was to wander the back streets looking for piazzas with restaurants that were not flash looking, used garden furniture & were rammed with Italians, great food at reasonable prices.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 20, 2019)

Scozzy said:



			Been self employed forever, work hard and simply accept that holidays cost money and in my situ lost income to boot.We go at least once a year somewhere and apart from the fun,see it as essential part of our two sons "life" education. I could stay at home and save a few quid or I could stand in the bowels of the Colosseum with my family in awe,no contest!! Just hope that the pizza and coffee is decent,roll on July!!!
		
Click to expand...

We went to Rome last year for a 3 day break and stayed in a small Hotel in a place called Marconi, a few miles from the centre. Just bed and breakfast so we eat out in Marconi, found a small Pizza cafe and had just the best Pizza i've ever tasted! It was so good we went back the next evening and I had exactly the same again.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 20, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Do I understand you have not yet been to the Colosseum? If not , I envy you.
It is awesome and I only managed the outside.!
Of all places I have visited, Rome is the best and where I want to return.
Good as the Colloseum is, try to also visit the Pantheon. Unbelievable, - when you walk thru those doors, the original bronze doors where Emporers' hands have lain, And the dome-what a creation, and  made of concrete!. All those years ago.
When I visited I saw a lad stood inside , looking transfixed in awe. He looked just like that keyboard operator from Close Encounters.
That Rome is a city and a half. Enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Amen brother to all that.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All of Rome is stunning but the Coloseum is something else. One word of warning, the friendly gladiators outside are not really very friendly at all. Get them in a photo and they will be after you for some Euro's. Also, don't be afraid to go on a tour, whether to the Coloseum or The Vatican. There is so much history in those places that you will miss chunks if someone does not point things out to you.

You will love it I'm sure, and as a bonus Italian ice cream is the best in the world 

Click to expand...

Weird, the missus and I both thought the Colosseum was really boring, way overrated and sort of meh. The rest of Rome is terrific though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Weird, the missus and I both thought the Colosseum was really boring, way overrated and sort of meh. The rest of Rome is terrific though 

Click to expand...

Did you have a guide? Hearing the details of how it was built, worked etc really added to it. Saying that, 'it's just a pile of rocks, innit?' ðŸ¤£.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



*Did you have a guide? Hearing the details of how it was built, worked etc really added to it.* Saying that, 'it's just a pile of rocks, innit?' ðŸ¤£.
		
Click to expand...

This.  I never realised until I went that they could flood the place and have events on water in there, absolutely fascinating.

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/secrets-of-the-colosseum-75827047/


----------



## OnTour (Mar 21, 2019)

Waste of money unless your planning plenty when your at the destination, beach holidays being 46 are no longer required more activity based or warm weather training eg cycling, golf for some warm BONES action. 

Then again Disney is proberly on the agender at some stage in the future for the 6 years old  might be fun. this year I put a stop on the nice holiday cottage costing Â£140 a night for 4 nights, doesn't fill me, me with value sitting in somebodies front room over paying whilst I do exactly what I do at home.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 2, 2019)

A lot to see outside of our tiny little island, for me itâ€™s not a waste at all.

Personally for me an all inclusive by the pool would be a complete waste however thatâ€™s not my kind of holiday.

I love to travel, experience different cultures, cuisine and traditions. Not to mention there are some beautiful courses around the world that will always provide great memories.

Outside of golf I just love to go on adventures and dates with my better half. The downside is I usually have to go to work the day after.

A holiday is 2 weeks, emails and phone off and only cut off from work work I see. A must for my sanity if nothing else.

Granted we also love Cornwall, take the dogs a couple of times a year and you can have just as good a time down there than anywhere really. 

To me though I feel free when I step off the plane hit the wall of warm air and know I have my own time for a few days/weeks.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2019)

Got three trips in the UK planned for this year, cannot wait!

Holidays make amazing memories for our family, I want to give my children the amazing experiences my parents gave me.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 5, 2019)

In my case I want to give experiences to my children and grandchildren that my parents were unable to give me, bless them.


----------



## Dasit (Apr 5, 2019)

Holidays are expensive as you want them to be.

I am going south of Spain next week. Â£60 return flights, Â£40 a night for airbnb apartment, we cook at the apartment and get lovely fresh fruit, veg, meat and fish for cheaper than Tesco.

4 days will cost me about Â£200 per person, can't do that in the UK, have you seen the price of centre parcs recently!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm not a big holiday person really. Me and the missus have been on about four proper ones in 9 years. I'm ginger and pale so being somewhere hot is actually a pain in the backside for me, far from being desirable. We have our honeymoon coming up this December (although it will be two years after our wedding). We're going to Dominican Republic, but it's not the hottest time of the year for them, so hopefully it's just nice. My idea of a good holiday is just relaxing and enjoying the all-inclusive bar and food really. She prefers to go and do activities so I usually have to relent and do that for a few of the days.

I always used to prefer going to festivals and stuff to a traditional 'holiday' but now I'm the wrong side of 30 it's difficult to find enough mates that still want to do that. Boozy weekends away are always good, like Budapest a couple of years ago.

To answer the original post, they can be a waste of money if you don't know where to look, but my missus has a few avenues for getting cheap deals and suchlike, so we wouldn't book to go away for the sake of it unless we were getting it for a good price. But with the infrequency with which we go away, I certainly wouldn't call it 'essential' either. Somewhere in between.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not a big holiday person really. Me and the missus have been on about four proper ones in 9 years. I'm ginger and pale so being somewhere hot is actually a pain in the backside for me, far from being desirable. We have our honeymoon coming up this December (although it will be two years after our wedding). We're going to Dominican Republic, but it's not the hottest time of the year for them, so hopefully it's just nice. My idea of a good holiday is just relaxing and enjoying the all-inclusive bar and food really. *She prefers to go and do activities *so I usually have to relent and do that for a few of the days.

I always used to prefer going to festivals and stuff to a traditional 'holiday' but now I'm the wrong side of 30 it's difficult to find enough mates that still want to do that. Boozy weekends away are always good, like Budapest a couple of years ago.

To answer the original post, they can be a waste of money if you don't know where to look, but my missus has a few avenues for getting cheap deals and suchlike, so we wouldn't book to go away for the sake of it unless we were getting it for a good price. But with the infrequency with which we go away, I certainly wouldn't call it 'essential' either. Somewhere in between. 

Click to expand...

Golf???


----------



## Tongo (Apr 5, 2019)

We are off to Devon this year after 4 years going to the Italian Lakes. I have to say i havent got the same buzz this year as previous summers!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2019)

West coast of Scotland in early May, and then Sandbanks for a few weekends, and Christmas the rest of the year. Can't be bothered with flying much anymore. It ruins the holiday.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2019)

4 weeks on Friday I'm off to Dubai. Can't bloody wait. Nice hotel, good food, cracking weather, bit of golf, can't beat it.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 8, 2019)

I never used to be that fussed about holidays, (much to my Wife's frustration!), but since my Daughter arrived I have changed my tune somewhat - a combination of how much fun we had last year, and the fact the wife and I need a break occasionally!

We've got a family trip to Turkey, a wider family trip to our childhood holiday venue of Pevensey Bay, and a trip to Gleneagles for the wife & I - I've worked hard so going to enjoy it this year!


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			4 weeks on Friday I'm off to Dubai. Can't bloody wait. Nice hotel, good food, cracking weather, bit of golf, can't beat it.
		
Click to expand...

Just be careful that your online history hasn't pee'd anyone off over there (just read about that woman who, from the UK, called someone there a name a couple of years back and got arrested on arrival!)

Enjoy


----------

